# Circuit tracers and wands?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

For dead circuits you could use a basic toner like the low voltage guys use.

What is the binary search?


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Jrzy said:


> For dead circuits you could use a basic toner like the low voltage guys use.
> 
> What is the binary search?


I think I have one of those toners for tracing CAT5.
I guess you connect your dead hot wire to the transmitter and the receiver will detect the signal behind the wall? I'll give it a try. I think I'll have to make an adapter from CAT5 to single wire but that should be easy.


Binary search example:

You want to find the circuit breaker for a light and the panel has 16 breakers.

Step 1: Turn off 8 breakers
Result 1: Light remains on

Step 2: Turn off 4 of the breakers that remained on during step 1
Result 2: Light turns off

Step 3: Turn on 2 of the breakers turned off during step 2
Result 3: Light remains on

Step 4: Turn off one of the breakers that remained on during step 3
Result 4: Light turns off

You found your breaker in 4 steps.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the Fluke Pro 3000. It works well and only costs around $80. http://www.flukenetworks.com/datacom-cabling/installation-tools/Pro3000-Analog-Tone-and-Probe

That binary thing is a cool trick, but around here every house has a basement and at least 2 floors so it's still a lot of trips up and down stairs.

To find the breaker feeding a light, I would use one of those cheap breaker finders. I have an Ideal that I didn't pay much for and it works well. It's similar if not exactly the same as what you mentioned using in commercial work. Just use one of those Edison base to 2-prong outlet adapters so you could plug the little transmitter into the light bulb socket.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I use sperry lan tester it is great. It will trace circuits thru walls no problem and is a major time saver. I can go old school if I have to did it that way since 1980 I wish I bought it sooner. Tract houses are easy once your into 2000+ sq ft it isn't go to tool for trouble shooting spider circuits.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

RGH said:


> I use sperry lan tester it is great. It will trace circuits thru walls no problem and is a major time saver. I can go old school if I have to did it that way since 1980 I wish I bought it sooner. Tract houses are easy once your into 2000+ sq ft it's the tool for me.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I hate you Siri !!!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

In residential one is dealing with only one -- perhaps two -- panels.

How easy can you get ?

Instead of aiming for the correct circuit -- that has troubles -- go to the nearest receptacle that is worry free and ID it.

The odds are strong that the troubled circuit will be close by -- circuit number wise.

You want to FORGET about leaving all the circuits on.

You want to KILL THE ENTIRE ZONE... tossing 8 breakers if necessary.

{ We must keep in mind that 2-pole 40A, 30A breakers are not in the search.

{ We must keep in mind (tract construction) that upstairs circuits are almost never combined with downstairs receptacles and lights.

&&&&

With the whole zone dead, you can use your toner and wand to walk back from the troubled outlet until the signal goes out. 

Figure it to be an un-suspected GFCI receptacle... or a back-stabbed 'winner.'

If you can't get the injected tone to travel at all -- you have your faulted receptacle right in front of you.

With a TASCO, finding circuits to switches is a snap -- so troubled lights can be logically connected to their circuits and switches mighty quickly.

Since failed back-stabbed receptacles and unacknowledged GFCI interrupts are so common -- the above method flies.

And, yes, I always wand voltage ticks -- double wand -- ie use two at the very same instant. Hot circuits would fry my toner.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

telsa said:


> The odds are strong that the troubled circuit will be close by -- circuit number wise.


I deleted all the great tips when quoting your post and only left the one that I don't agree with.

Odds not all that strong:no:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

readydave8 said:


> I deleted all the great tips when quoting your post and only left the one that I don't agree with.
> 
> Odds not all that strong:no:


Agreed, that made no sense to me.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Low voltage toner for phone and data. Ideal tracer for most everything else. Maybe not 100 % accurate but more good more often than not. Been a useful tool in the arsenal.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I use a Progressive 77HP-6A phone type toner all the time with good success.


----------

